# Sta stronza!!!



## Mari' (24 Agosto 2010)

*In Inghilterra è caccia alla signora di mezza età autrice del gesto *

*Getta il gattino nella spazzatura, 
donna incastrata da una telecamera *

*Le immagini diffuse su YouTube e Facebook. La donna, identificata, teme vendette e chiede aiuto alla polizia*

http://video.corriere.it/?vxSiteId=...9ae-aee2-11df-92e9-00144f02aabe&vxBitrate=300

  In Inghilterra è caccia alla signora di mezza età autrice del gesto 
 Getta il gattino nella spazzatura, 
donna incastrata da una telecamera 
 Le immagini diffuse su YouTube e Facebook. La donna, identificata, teme vendette e chiede aiuto alla polizia
*





   Il momento in cui la donna getta la micia nel cassonetto   *MILANO - Una donna di mezz’età che cammina per strada e che ad un certo punto si ferma a guardare un gatto che passeggia su un muro di cinta non è certo un’immagine insolita. Ma se la stessa donna prende il gattino per la collottola e lo ficca nel bidone dell’immondizia lì vicino, chiudendo poi il coperchio per impedirgli di uscire e se ne va via tranquilla, ecco che la scena assume tutto un altro significato. Decisamente più vergognoso e raccapricciante, come dimostra il video girato dalle telecamere di sicurezza poste a sorveglianza della casa dei signori Mann (i proprietari del gatto), a Coventry, in Gran Bretagna, e immediatamente postato dagli stessi su Youtube e su Facebook (dove è anche nato il gruppo «Help Find the Woman Who Put My Cat in the Bin» che conta già quasi 4300 membri) per aiutare la polizia ad identificare la misteriosa assalitrice. E l'identificazione poi effettivamente c'è stata. E come riferisce TntMagazine l'autrice dell'increscioso gesto ha chiesto la protezione della polizia temendo ora ritorsioni da parte degli animalisti che si sono presi a cuore la vicenda.
*LA SCOMPARSA - *Anche i media avevano dato ampio risalto alla vicenda, attivando numeri telefonici e indirizzi email per le segnalazioni. Fortunatamente, dopo 15 ore passate rinchiusa dentro a quel puzzolente bidone, la povera Lola (questo il nome del gattino di 4 anni) è stata ritrovata sana e salva dai suoi preoccupatissimi proprietari, ma lo sconcerto per quanto successo resta grande. «Domenica mattina sono sceso come sempre per dare da mangiare a Lola – ha raccontato al _Daily Mail_ Darryl Mann – ma non riuscivo a trovarla da nessuna parte. Visto che era una giornata davvero calda, l’ho cercata anche nei vicoli vicini e all’improvviso ho sentito un miagolio provenire dal bidone della spazzatura. Ci ho guardato dentro e lì ho trovato Lola, terrorizzata e ricoperta dai suoi stessi escrementi. In un primo momento, ho pensato che la gatta fosse finita nel bidone di sua iniziativa, ma quando ho poi visto le immagini catturate dalle telecamere di sicurezza che abbiamo messo fuori dalla nostra casa, sono rimasto letteralmente attonito nel vedere che quella donna lo aveva fatto di proposito. Vorrei proprio sapere come si sentirebbe questa persona se fosse rimasta rinchiusa in un bidone per 15 ore senza acqua né cibo». 
*«FERMIAMO QUELLA DONNA» - *E a dir poco sconvolta è anche la moglie di Darryl, Stephanie Andrews-Mann. «Trovo quanto successo assolutamente nauseante, non posso credere che qualcuno possa fare una cosa del genere ad un animale innocente. Lola era un gatto randagio e quando l’abbiamo trovata non si fidava degli esseri umani, ma ha un animo amorevole e non farebbe davvero male ad una mosca. Ecco perché l’attacco che ha subìto è ancora più scioccante». Anche i volontari della Rspca, la protezione animali britannica, hanno collaborato attivamente alla ricerca della misteriosa assalitrice, mentre un portavoce dell’ente a tutela degli animali ha definito l’accaduto «sconvolgente e insensatamente crudele».
 Simona Marchetti
*24 agosto 2010

http://www.corriere.it/animali/10_a...le_ebb667d2-af65-11df-bad8-00144f02aabe.shtml


:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
*


----------



## Abigail (24 Agosto 2010)

Fa bene sta stronza a temere vendette


----------



## brugola (24 Agosto 2010)

che brutto  pezzo di merda :incazzato:
bona de core...


----------



## Nobody (24 Agosto 2010)

poveraccia... la gatta, intendo :carneval:


----------



## Abigail (24 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> poveraccia... la gatta, intendo :carneval:


:calcio:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Agosto 2010)

A me dà l'idea di una con problemi di demenza.


----------



## Nobody (24 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A me dà l'idea di una con problemi di demenza.


 Beh sicuramente batte in testa...


----------



## Abigail (24 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A me dà l'idea di una con problemi di demenza.





moltimodi ha detto:


> Beh sicuramente batte in testa...


merita in ogni caso una manica di calci nel culo


----------



## brugola (24 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A me dà l'idea di una con problemi di demenza.


ci si butti lei nel cassonetto


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> merita in ogni caso una manica di calci nel culo


 Dipende in che condizione è.
Non pare violenta, ma come una che nella sua testa "mette in ordine".
E' senz'altro da rintracciare e verificare.


----------



## Eliade (24 Agosto 2010)

Ma quindi la signora non subirà conseguenze legali per il suo gesto??


----------



## brugola (24 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma quindi la signora non subirà conseguenze legali per il suo gesto??


legali forse no ma qualcuno che la butta nel cassonetto e ci caga sopra lo trova


----------



## Abigail (24 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> legali forse no ma qualcuno che la butta nel cassonetto e ci caga sopra lo trova


facendo una colletta per il viaggio io mi propongo volentieri:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (24 Agosto 2010)

che disordinata..non era quello della plastica?


----------



## brugola (24 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> che disordinata..non era quello della plastica?


 
almeno fosse stato l'umido


----------



## Abigail (24 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Dipende in che condizione è.
> Non pare violenta, ma come una che nella sua testa "mette in ordine".
> E' senz'altro da rintracciare e verificare.


e se invece del gatto ci avesse messo un bambino, sempre per mettere in ordine?
prima che partano le filippiche non sto paragonando il gatto al bambino
ovvio che consideri molto più importante il primo:carneval:


----------



## brugola (24 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> e se invece del gatto ci avesse messo un bambino, sempre per mettere in ordine?


sempre nell'umido doveva metterlo


----------



## Nocciola (24 Agosto 2010)

Io mi auguro che incontri un animalista convinto ed incazzato. Vedi come le passa la voglia...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> e se invece del gatto ci avesse messo un bambino, sempre per mettere in ordine?
> prima che partano le filippiche non sto paragonando il gatto al bambino
> ovvio che consideri molto più importante il primo:carneval:


 Sarebbe stato ancor più segno evidente di disturbo mentale.
Potrebbe essere una demenza già conclamata, ma solo uno dei primi segni ...come quando si mette il portafogli nel frigo, la spesa nella spazzatura e la spazzatura in borsa


----------



## Nocciola (24 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> sempre nell'umido doveva metterlo


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Abigail (24 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io mi auguro che incontri un animalista convinto ed incazzato. Vedi come le passa la voglia...


per questo mi offrivo come volontaria:mexican:


----------



## Nobody (24 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sarebbe stato ancor più segno evidente di disturbo mentale.
> Potrebbe essere una demenza già conclamata, ma solo uno dei primi segni ...*come quando si mette il portafogli nel frigo, la spesa nella spazzatura* e la spazzatura in borsa


 Chissà perchè, ma il portafogli nella spazzatura non lo mettono mai però... :carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Chissà perchè, ma il portafogli nella spazzatura non lo mettono mai però... :carneval:


 Succede :unhappy:


----------



## Nocciola (24 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> per questo mi offrivo come volontaria:mexican:


ok allora incomincio a raccogliere i soldi per la colletta:mexican:


----------



## brugola (24 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Chissà perchè, ma il portafogli nella spazzatura non lo mettono mai però... :carneval:


:mrgreen::mrgreen: perchè stanno fuori dai bar a grattare e quando arrivano a casa schiantano sul letto mbriachi di fatica


----------



## Micia (24 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Dipende in che condizione è.
> Non pare violenta, ma come una che nella sua testa "mette in ordine".
> E' senz'altro da rintracciare e verificare.


se fosse stata disturbata non si sarebbe guardata intorno...

ao',,,se è stronza è stronza


----------



## Abigail (24 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> se fosse stata disturbata non si sarebbe guardata intorno...
> 
> ao',,,se è stronza è stronza


quoto la racchia e preparo i bagagli:mrgreen:


----------



## Micia (24 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Succede :unhappy:



confessa:mrgreen:


noi ti vogliamo bene..coraggio...


----------



## Micia (24 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> quoto la racchia e preparo i bagagli:mrgreen:


dove te ne vai racchia?


----------



## Abigail (24 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> confessa:mrgreen:
> 
> 
> noi ti vogliamo bene..coraggio...


mi vergogno un po' ma io poco tempo fa ho messo il cordless nel frigorifero...però me ne sono accorta quasi subito:singleeye:


----------



## Abigail (24 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> dove te ne vai racchia?


a fare il culo alla demente vecchiaccia del gatto:carneval:


----------



## Nobody (24 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> mi vergogno un po' ma io poco tempo fa ho messo il cordless nel frigorifero*...però me ne sono accorta quasi subito*:singleeye:


 Quando ha squillato, raccontala tutta :carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> confessa:mrgreen:
> 
> 
> noi ti vogliamo bene..coraggio...


E' successo a una mia conoscente. La malattia è stata riconosciuta anni dopo


----------



## Abigail (24 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Quando ha squillato, raccontala tutta :carneval:


chiaro:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (24 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> mi vergogno un po' ma io poco tempo fa ho messo il cordless nel frigorifero...però me ne sono accorta quasi subito:singleeye:


io il telecomando nel frigorifero:singleeye::mrgreen:


----------



## Micia (24 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> almeno fosse stato l'umido


:rotfl:


----------



## Abigail (24 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> io il telecomando nel frigorifero:singleeye::mrgreen:


il tuo è molto più grave!!! fossi in te mi farei fare una visitina:mexican::mexican:


----------



## Micia (24 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> a fare il culo alla demente vecchiaccia del gatto:carneval:



che bello..in london


----------



## Nobody (24 Agosto 2010)

Insomma, a quanto pare quando uno non sa dove cazzo mettere qualcosa, sempre nel frigo finisce. Interessante....:carneval:


----------



## Micia (24 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' successo a una mia conoscente. La malattia è stata riconosciuta anni dopo



Quanti?


( cosi mi regolo intanto)


----------



## Nocciola (24 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> il tuo è molto più grave!!! fossi in te mi farei fare una visitina:mexican::mexican:


Sai consigliarmi da chi?
Devo ancora trovarlo quello abbastanza bravo per me


----------



## brugola (24 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Insomma, a quanto pare quando uno non sa dove cazzo mettere qualcosa, sempre nel frigo finisce. Interessante....:carneval:


tranne i gatti e i portafogli


----------



## Micia (24 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Insomma, a quanto pare quando uno non sa dove cazzo mettere qualcosa, sempre nel frigo finisce. Interessante....:carneval:


:mexican:


anche io ho messo il cordless come quella scimunita


----------



## Nocciola (24 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Insomma, a quanto pare quando uno non sa dove cazzo mettere qualcosa, sempre nel frigo finisce. Interessante....:carneval:


Tu ridi ma io ormai quando non trovo qualcosa è il primo posto dove guardo...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> Quanti?
> 
> 
> ( cosi mi regolo intanto)


 5 mi pare.
Però lei lo faceva sempre e aveva altri comportamenti "originali".
Episodicamente capita a tutti.


----------



## Micia (24 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tu ridi ma io ormai quando non trovo qualcosa è il primo posto dove guardo...




giura:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (24 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> :mexican:
> 
> 
> anche io ho messo il cordless come quella scimunita


Dai! Inizierò a frugare nei frigo quando sono a casa d'altri...:carneval:


----------



## Micia (24 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> 5 mi pare.
> Però lei lo faceva sempre e aveva altri comportamenti "originali".
> Episodicamente capita a tutti.


tu sei gentile di core..lo so


----------



## brugola (24 Agosto 2010)

quindi qui dentro tutte con problemi alimentari state...tutti  a star sempre davanti al frigorifero :mrgreen:


----------



## Nobody (24 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> quindi qui dentro tutte con problemi alimentari state...tutti a star sempre davanti al frigorifero :mrgreen:


 troppo golose! :carneval:  Poi ci si lamenta della prova costume!!!


----------



## Nocciola (24 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Dai! Inizierò a frugare nei frigo quando sono a casa d'altri...:carneval:


 Se vieni a casa mia ci sono probabilità che trovi qualcosa....e non da mangiare!!


----------



## Nocciola (24 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> giura:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 giuro giuro


----------



## Nobody (24 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se vieni a casa mia ci sono probabilità che trovi qualcosa....e non da mangiare!!


 Beh sicuramente... e non solo a casa tua a quanto pare!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> quindi qui dentro tutte con problemi alimentari state...tutti a star sempre davanti al frigorifero :mrgreen:


 Non sempre ...i biscotti e la nutella sono fuori.


----------



## Abigail (24 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Dai! Inizierò a frugare nei frigo quando sono a casa d'altri...:carneval:


prima però telefona:mexican:


----------



## Nocciola (24 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> troppo golose! :carneval: Poi ci si lamenta della prova costume!!!


Io sono anni che ho rinunciato alla prova costume e anche quando la facevo perdevo sempre


----------



## Nobody (24 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> prima però telefona:mexican:


 :rotfl:
ma quando mai... ti faccio una sorpresa!


----------



## brugola (24 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> troppo golose! :carneval: Poi ci si lamenta della prova costume!!!


 
:mrgreen::mrgreen: racchie affamate


----------



## Abigail (24 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io sono anni che ho rinunciato alla prova costume e anche quando la facevo perdevo sempre


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:anch'io, vado di burqa e chi s'è visto s'è visto


----------



## Micia (24 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> giuro giuro









ps vuoi vedere che ritrovo la ciavatta


----------



## Nobody (24 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io sono anni che ho rinunciato alla prova costume e anche quando la facevo perdevo sempre


E' colpa dei costumi, li fanno troppo attillati :carneval:


----------



## Abigail (24 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E' colpa dei costumi, li fanno troppo attillati :carneval:


e quei racchi dei francesi che vogliono rilanciare il nudismo?? cretini di francesi :carneval:


----------



## brugola (24 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E' colpa dei costumi, li fanno troppo attillati :carneval:


e gli specchi ingrassano un sacco :mrgreen:


----------



## Nobody (24 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen: racchie affamate


 Le locuste al confronto son dilettanti... :carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E' colpa dei costumi, li fanno troppo attillati :carneval:


 Dici del tuo...


----------



## Nobody (24 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> e quei racchi dei francesi che vogliono rilanciare il nudismo?? cretini di francesi :carneval:


 geniale... niente prova costume! :carneval:


----------



## brugola (24 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> geniale... niente prova costume! :carneval:


a quel punto tutti in montagna a magnare finalmente :mrgreen:


----------



## Abigail (24 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> geniale... niente prova costume! :carneval:


miiiiimiiiii direttamente al pubblico ludibrio:mexican:


----------



## Nobody (24 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Dici del tuo...


 quest'anno dopo migliaia di km di corsa, ho un bel costumino arena taglia M... :carneval:
basta ed avanza... purtroppo


----------



## Micia (24 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:anch'io, vado di burqa e chi s'è visto s'è visto


da mummia fa tendenza.



ot. avete sentito di quella povera donna iraniana che vogliono lapidare ? devono decidere se impiccarla o a pietrate.


io li odio. 

io li ammazzerei. tutti. chiesa, non chiesa, allah a qua, non me ne frega niente...integralista? bum. ammazzato. e via.


----------



## Abigail (24 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> quest'anno dopo migliaia di km di corsa, ho un bel costumino arena taglia M... :carneval:
> basta ed avanza... *purtroppo*


in che senso??:carneval:


----------



## Nobody (24 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> in che senso??:carneval:


 smettila :carneval:


----------



## Abigail (24 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> smettila :carneval:


vuoi un consiglio spassionato?
ricomincia a mangiare come un cinghiale e smettila con la corsa:carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> quest'anno dopo migliaia di km di corsa, ho un bel costumino arena taglia M... :carneval:
> basta ed* avanza*... purtroppo


 E' quel che dicevo... :carneval:


----------



## Nobody (24 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' quel che dicevo... :carneval:


 e come potevi dirlo? :carneval:


----------



## Micia (24 Agosto 2010)

ma MM lo fa per un benessere mentale. edorfina fina fina...serotonina ina ina...


----------



## Nobody (24 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> vuoi un consiglio spassionato?
> ricomincia a mangiare come un cinghiale e smettila con la corsa:carneval:


 ma mangio come un cinghiale! Solo che se corro resto magro! :carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> da mummia fa tendenza.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Terribile sempre la pena di morte. Non so quale sia meno peggio.
Si arriverà ad abolirla.
Almeno di questo possiamo vantarci.


----------



## Micia (24 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ma mangio come un cinghiale! Solo che se corro resto magro! :carneval:


te me sa che lo sei a pre-scinnndere....


----------



## Nobody (24 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> ma MM lo fa per un benessere mentale. edorfina fina fina...serotonina ina ina...


 anche fisico... stare 177 per 69-70 chili ti fa stare da dio... niente dolori alla schiena e molta più energia!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> e come potevi dirlo? :carneval:


 Rovesciavo il problema del costume stretto per noi in ...largo per voi... sempre se voi lo considerate importante.


----------



## Nobody (24 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> te me sa che lo sei a pre-scinnndere....


 No no micia... se non corro divento un buddista :carneval:


----------



## Abigail (24 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ma mangio come un cinghiale! Solo che se corro *resto magro!* :carneval:


 ora si dice magro:carneval::carneval:


----------



## Nobody (24 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Rovesciavo il problema del costume stretto per noi in ...largo per voi... sempre se voi lo considerate importante.


 mah si... ci piace considerarlo importante, mascoli siam ....:carneval:


----------



## Micia (24 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Terribile sempre la pena di morte. Non so quale sia meno peggio.
> Si arriverà ad abolirla.
> Almeno di questo possiamo vantarci.



io mi vanterei se potessi sparare a uno di questi qua. lo so , sto bestemmiando  ma non li reggo...è incivile tutto questo...è fuori dalla mia tolleranza.


perchè è solo un motivo religioso capito? nel 2000 tu uccidi una donna ( e come ) madre di due figli!!!!


----------



## Nobody (24 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> ora si dice magro:carneval::carneval:


 domani sono ad una pizzata, poi fatti riferire sulla mia linea... :carneval:


----------



## Micia (24 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> No no micia... se non corro divento un buddista :carneval:


bello lui...


----------



## Mari' (24 Agosto 2010)

Che la signora e' una grandissima STRONZA non c'e' dubbio.

La crudelta' verso gli animali e' solo il   tirocinio, un modo per tenersi allenato  contro gli uomini ... io diffido molto verso le persone a cui non piacciono gli animali.


----------



## Abigail (24 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> domani sono ad una pizzata, poi fatti riferire sulla mia linea... :carneval:


parlavo del costume , stordito:carneval:


----------



## Nobody (24 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> parlavo del costume , stordito:carneval:


 Ma lo so.... ci vado in costume :carneval:


----------



## Abigail (24 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Che la signora e' una grandissima STRONZA non c'e' dubbio.
> 
> La crudelta' verso gli animali e' solo il   tirocinio, un modo per tenersi allenato  contro gli uomini ... io diffido molto verso le persone a cui non piacciono gli animali.


sono sempre stata convinta che chi fa del male agli animali è solo perchè non può farne agli uomini.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> io mi vanterei se potessi sparare a uno di questi qua. lo so , sto bestemmiando ma non li reggo...è incivile tutto questo...è fuori dalla mia tolleranza.
> 
> 
> perchè è solo un motivo religioso capito? nel 2000 tu uccidi una donna ( e come ) madre di due figli!!!!


 E' accusata di complicità in omicidio.
Poi se vero o no è da vedere, così come comunque l'omicidio di stato mi vede fermamente contraria.


----------



## Eliade (24 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> legali forse no ma qualcuno che la butta nel cassonetto e ci caga sopra lo trova


 In Italia ne avrebbe avute di conseguenze...ma poi che cavolo se ne fregava questa di 'sta gattina che passeggiava sul muro...mah...


----------



## Abigail (24 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma lo so.... ci vado in costume :carneval:


darò  disposizioni per la cimice e la web da nascondere nella borsa.
Sappilo:carneval:


----------



## Abigail (24 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> In Italia ne avrebbe avute di conseguenze...ma poi che cavolo se ne fregava questa di 'sta gattina che passeggiava sul muro...mah...


credi?? siamo lontani mille miglia dalle vere punizioni penali e pecuniarie per chi maltratta gli animali.
Basta fare un giro nei canili


----------



## Nobody (24 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> darò disposizioni per la cimice e la web da nascondere nella borsa.
> Sappilo:carneval:


 :rotfl:
Ok, così ti convincerai :carneval:


----------



## Abigail (24 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' accusata di complicità in omicidio.
> Poi se vero o no è da vedere, così come comunque l'omicidio di stato mi vede fermamente contraria.


e settimana scorsa due ragazzi di 23 anni accusati di adulterio...non ho parole


----------



## Mari' (24 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> In Italia ne avrebbe avute di conseguenze...ma poi che cavolo se ne fregava questa di 'sta gattina che passeggiava sul muro...mah...


Il fatto e' accaduto in Inghilterra e si sa che adorano i gatti  io penso che ne sentiremo delle belle, speriamo  .


----------



## Eliade (24 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Il fatto e' accaduto in Inghilterra e si sa che adorano i gatti  io penso che ne sentiremo delle belle, speriamo  .


Speriamo! 


Abigail ha detto:


> credi?? siamo lontani mille miglia dalle vere punizioni penali e pecuniarie per chi maltratta gli animali.
> Basta fare un giro nei canili


Beh dai, qualcosa si sta facendo...o no?
Mi sembrava di aver sentito qualche novità in proposito, ma devo ammettere che da quando non ho più il cane...non me ne sono interessata molto.


----------



## Mari' (24 Agosto 2010)

Comunque la notizia sta girando e' stata ripresa/trattata da tutti i siti news:

http://www.google.it/webhp?hl=it#hl...o+nel+cassonetto&gs_rfai=&fp=850785ed0e96c446



:up:


----------



## Bruja (24 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Comunque la notizia sta girando e' stata ripresa/trattata da tutti i siti news:
> 
> http://www.google.it/webhp?hl=it#hl...o+nel+cassonetto&gs_rfai=&fp=850785ed0e96c446
> 
> ...


Mi sarei meravigliata del contrario!!!
Bruja


----------



## geisha (24 Agosto 2010)

*marì*

simi è arrivata su fb.....no comment

è comunque un insulto a tutte quelle persone che dedicano la loro vita alla protezione e salvaguardi degli animali!


----------



## Mari' (24 Agosto 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> simi è arrivata su fb.....no comment
> 
> è comunque un insulto a tutte quelle persone che dedicano la loro vita alla protezione e salvaguardi degli animali!


Spero che la rintracciano e che gliela fanno pagare cara la sua bravata


----------



## geisha (24 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Spero che la rintracciano e che gliela fanno pagare cara la sua bravata


gli inglesi su queste cose sono molto piu' bravi di noi!


----------



## Mari' (24 Agosto 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> gli inglesi su queste cose sono molto piu' bravi di noi!



Questo e' sicuro :up: .


----------



## tinkerbell (24 Agosto 2010)

Che brava mammina...o nonnina...o signora/ina....gesto lodevole.... sarà ugualmente apprezzato il gesto di chi  la metterà in un cassonetto dei rifiuti impedendole l'uscita!
Voglio sperare che la signora soffra di vizi di mente più o meno manifesti.... quantomeno fatemelo credere!
Una volta beccai un idiota che teneva dei cuccioli chiusi nel bagagliaio di una macchina, d'estate, perchè a casa gli sporcavano.... una serata per lui (e per i cuccioli, che han trovato tutti casa quella sera stessa, eran 3!!!) indimenticabile!!!


----------



## Mari' (24 Agosto 2010)

La signora resta UNA GRANDE STRONZONA!


----------



## Abigail (24 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> La signora resta UNA GRANDE STRONZONA!


che vuoi farci, il mondo ne è pieno


----------

